# Scienza: Motore Bedini



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2008)

Questi giorni sono occupatissimo con la costruzione di un motore che secondo l'autore dovrebbe rendere l'energia che si mette, e qualcosa di più. Insomma un Perpetuum Mobile, che non dovrebbe esistere ...

Un fenomeno magnetico, che viene sfruttato in questo motore, è stato scoperto da Nikola Tesla, circa 100 anni fa. Se non fosse stato per Tesla, avrei messo il progetto in quel posto e mai più guardato. Ma Tesla ha dato all'umanità un monte di veramente utili invenzioni, grazie al suo spirito energetico. E così mi trovo di costruire una cosa che a rigore di logica non dovrebbe funzionare.

Scavando nell'Internet, ho trovato diverse persone che l'hanno costruito, e mi sono tuffato nnella materia, addormentandomi quasi. E' possibile che la gente non possa fare un riassunto breve di 5 minuti e attualmente *dire *qualcosa? No, 1 ora e mezza e non si capisce nulla. Eppoi questo tizio vuole vendermi 2 DVD andando nel dettaglio??? 4 ore di sonno, al costo di credo 25 dollari 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Come vedete dall'immagine (allegato), non è una cosa complicata. Se fosse stata complicata, avrei messo via il progetto in un altro di quei posti, ma la semplicità è sempre stato alleato di Tesla, e non ho resistito.

Vi aggiornarò come procedo ...

Per togliere un po' il mistero che la gente vuole creare attorno di questo motore, voglio spiegare brevemente cosa fa. C'è una ruota di biciletta in aluminio con delle calamite forti all'esterno. Un trasformatore aperto è posizionato da qualche parte in modo che le calamite passano vicini. Ogni volta che passa una, viene generata una onda induttiva, come succede anche nei dinamo o generatori di corrente.

Nel circuito blu viene attivato il transistor, che per un brevissimo istante reindirizza l'energia generata nel trasformatore alla batteria di caricamento, e quindi crea un picco di alta tensione (diversi centinaia di Volt). E' un sistema che viene usato anche negli oscillatore audio, nulla di nuovo qui.

La differenza fra un oscillatore audio e questo è il fatto che c'è una parte meccanica, che viene eccitata, e che aggiunge energia di movimento (qui chiamata radiale) al circuito. E questa energia è, se funziona, gratuita. Il circuito dovrebbe entrare in risonanza, generando una notevole quantità di energia radiale, che tramite le calamite la trasforma parzialmente in energia elettrica.

Il fattore per cui questo sistema dovrebbe funzionare (dare più che prende) è dato dal transistor, che manipola il campo magnetico in un modo che in natura non avviene mai. Cioè fa crollare sistematicamente il campo magnetico, e lavora in un modo contrario alla normale generazione di energia elettrica. Per dire il vero, sfrutta un fattore che rende inefficiente tutti i motori elettrici, compresi i generatori di corrente.

E io ho deciso di vedere se è vero ...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*siori  miei*

e anche giovanni ce lo siamo giocato!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*che peccato*

era cosi democratico


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Fu*

comprensivo


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Fu*

il" mite" per antonomasia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*gli*

piacevano tanto le donnole. o quasi.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

era amico di Tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

e anche nemico .


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

non lo voleva dire. ma in realtà non gliene fregava un ca.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Fu*

timido


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Ma valoroso.*

pure.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Fu*

il Romeo


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2008)

*Ma*






 non si seppe mai che fu la sua Giulietta.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Aprile 2008)

Micetta, stai bene??


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

Anvedi... uomo diabolico tu sei... sfidare le leggi della natura tu vuoi...  punito verrai... 

Facci sapere come va...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anvedi... uomo diabolico tu sei... sfidare le leggi della natura tu vuoi... punito verrai...
> 
> Facci sapere come va...


Miciolidia ha espresso cinicamente l'opinione della maggioranza delle persone, dove si assume che una cosa sia vera o falsa in base alle regole stabilite in passato, senza provare personalmente sebbene sia possibile provare facilmente. Da animo umano condivido questa opinione, ma in cuore mio sono curioso e voglio sapere in prima persona ...

Infatti non è che ci credo molto, ma finché non provo non posso sapere. A rigore di logica non dovrebbe funzionare, e dato le esperienze del passato, il perpetuum mobile proprio non esiste.

Comunque ci sono alcune energie che si rinnovano da soli, come ad esempio l'energia di movimento degli elettroni attorno al nucleo di ogni atomo. Non si sa quale sia l'energia, ma non c'è dubbio che esista.

Similmente qui dicono che funziona grazie all'energia del vacuum (vuoto) magnetico, e non c'è dubbio che il vacuum magnetico esista. L'unico dubbio è: si può utilizzare ai fini di generare nuova energia?

Finche non provo, senza la nuvoletta di mistero attorno, non saprò


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2008)

E io ti dico che fai bene... lo considero diabolico... fai bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non c'e' nulla di peggio della disillusione: quando andai al museo della scienza di Vienna a vedere Il Pendolo di Foucault mi rovinarono la poesia spiegando che chiaramente il pendolo non si _nutriva_ di moto perpetuo... insomma sono di fronte all'_unico_ punto fermo dell'universo... che mi frega del sistema elettrico che fa muovere il pendolo?

Goditi il tuo moto perpetuo... se non funziona puoi sempre tentare la fabbricazione di un Golem


----------



## Grande82 (17 Aprile 2008)

Gio, il tuo esperimento mi affascina, ma io sono un tecnico, mica un'artista e per me nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge, non si può produrre tanto lavoro quante energia spesa (rendimento sempre inferiore al 100%), l'entropia dell' universo e delle trasformazioni è sempre maggiore uguale a zero....
....insomma, non se pò fà!
Però resto a guardarti affascinata e se si potrà fare, non temere, troveremo la spiegazione scientifica, da qualche parte quell'energia che diventa lavoro la prendiamo, magari era sconosciuta e tu la scopri, ma c'è.
Non è razionalità, sono i principi della termodinamica! Le leggi di conservazione dell'energia! Mica posso rifarmi 5 anni di università solo perchè tu scopri che non sono veri!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Aprile 2008)

Nikola Tesla è citato (e interpretato da David Bowie, irriconoscibile, sembra suo zio...) nel film THE PRESTIGE.

E' davvero esistito?!?

Bacio!


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Aprile 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha espresso cinicamente l'opinione della maggioranza delle persone, dove si assume che una cosa sia vera o falsa in base alle regole stabilite in passato, senza provare personalmente sebbene sia possibile provare facilmente. Da animo umano condivido questa opinione, ma in cuore mio sono curioso e voglio sapere in prima persona ...
> 
> Infatti non è che ci credo molto, ma finché non provo non posso sapere. A rigore di logica non dovrebbe funzionare, e dato le esperienze del passato, il perpetuum mobile proprio non esiste.
> 
> ...


 
giovaì...ma io cazzeggiavo, ero talmente stanca che in realtà non sono riuscita a capirenullla di questo progetto. avevo voglia solo di dire cazzate per rilassarmi, e ho acchiappato te.

peddonnami


----------



## Mari' (17 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> giovaì...ma io cazzeggiavo, ero talmente stanca che in realtà non sono riuscita a capirenullla di questo progetto. avevo voglia solo di dire cazzate per rilassarmi, e ho acchiappato te.
> 
> peddonnami





Miciona, sapessi *quanto* hai detto/scritto  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















bella bella bella


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Gio, il tuo esperimento mi affascina, ma io sono un tecnico, mica un'artista e per me nulla si crea e nulla si distrugge, non si può produrre tanto lavoro quante energia spesa (rendimento sempre inferiore al 100%), l'entropia dell' universo e delle trasformazioni è sempre maggiore uguale a zero....
> ....insomma, non se pò fà!
> Però resto a guardarti affascinata e se si potrà fare, non temere, troveremo la spiegazione scientifica, da qualche parte quell'energia che diventa lavoro la prendiamo, magari era sconosciuta e tu la scopri, ma c'è.
> Non è razionalità, sono i principi della termodinamica! Le leggi di conservazione dell'energia! Mica posso rifarmi 5 anni di università solo perchè tu scopri che non sono veri!!!!!!


Fino a prova contraria, e dico *prova*, non ci credo neanch'io. Ho studiato le scienze fino in fondo e se non fossi programmatore, sarei astro-fisico, chimico o qualcosa del genere.

Però ho incontrato fenomeni reali che non sono spiegabili dalla scienza (e dunque non accettati), e lascio aperta la possibilità. Mi avvicino a un progetto come se non conoscessi alcun ché, e permetto perciò acquisire nuove conoscenze, a patto che esistono.

Non sto cercando un mistero, ma una spiegazione. Il background che ho mi permette di spiegare un fenomeno fisico anche di pura fantasia, purché *non sia mistico*.

Comunque sia, ho scoperto che questo motore (molto simile) è stato costruito da Tesla stesso, ma è stato distrutto dalle compagnie petrolifere, perché non potevano vendere l'energia. E questo è un fatto storico. Sto raccogliendo le infomazioni, e se il mio sperimento ha successo, pubblicherò tutto assieme.

---

Ho visto il film L'Illusionista (The Prestige), che nulla ha a che fare con il reale Nikola Tesla. Tesla è stato un genio, ma molte delle sue invenzioni sono state comprate e nascoste dalle grandi compagnie petrolifere, allo scopo di tenerle lontani dalla popolazione finché c'è petrolio. Molte delle invenzioni recenti hanno fatto lo stesso fine - come ad esempio la vernice che produce energia elettrica e costa solo 1/10 delle cellule fotovoltaiche.

Non sono storie, è la realtà. E pertanto non do per scontato che il motore Bedini non funziona.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2008)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Miciona, sapessi *quanto* hai detto/scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


schhh..non dirlo a nessuno pero'


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Aprile 2008)

*Risultati prima fase*

La prima fase del progetto era dedicata alla semplicità di costruzione e alla verifica dei parametri principali.

I risultati sono stati più promettenti del previsto, in quanto ho potuto confermare che le costatazioni raccolte da diverse sorgenti erano tutte vere, in base alle costruzioni molto più evolute della mia. Comunque non ho ancora fatto la prova che mi preme di più: il consumo e la resa, perché sono coinvolti costi più alti.

La costruzione che potete vedere in allegato, è fatta con un disco fisso vecchio (aperto), e con 4 calamite da armadio. La bobina è stata costruita senza alcuna cura, tanto è vero che è una meraviglia che funziona. Il transistor e la resistenza sono montati su un dissipatore di appoggio. In più c'è una lampadina a Neon per proteggere il circuito elettrico, e due diodi per evitare che entrano correnti parassiti.

La spesa complessiva è di 10 Euro circa, non contato l'alimentatore (non visibile), il disco fisso e la bobina, che ho recuperati dal mio "museo" hardware.








Fino a questo punto posso confermare un nutrito elenco di costatazioni:
il motore può essere costruito approssimativamente con materiali di bassa qualità
il motore può essere costruito da chiunque
i materiali sono essenzialmente poco costosi
la bobina può essere costruita con un minimo di 200 spire e un massimo dettato dalla quantità del materiale disponibile
il nucleo (aperto) della bobina può essere preso da un trasformatore normale
le spire possono essere fatto con cavetti non attorcigliati
le spire possono seguire nessuna regola specifica
le spire possono essere applicati in strati
le spire possono disposte su due bobine separate (non testato in questo contesto)
la polarizzazione delle spire è rilevante
la bobina produce una quantità rilevante di rumore
il motore è molto meno rumoroso *se sta caricando una batteria*
il motore è meno efficiente se sotto carico diverso da una batteria (resistenza ecc)
la velocità dipende dalla tensione
la resistenza di protezione e la bobina del trigger si scaldano notevolmente se il motore *non *è sotto carico
il transistor e i diodi non si scaldano notevolmente
la bobina motrice genera un'alta tensione (scintille)
le batterie ricaricabili non si scaldano
le batterie si ricaricano
le batterie "morti" causa età o sottocarico si riattivano
la corrente di caricamento è insignificativa per batterie con una tensione notevomente inferiore al resto dell'impianto
le batterie non vengono danneggiati dal circuito
tutti i componenti non soffrono finché sono connessi nel circuito (riguarda soprattutto i componenti elettronici)
il circuito va da 12-24 volt
Il risultati di rilievo sono (contrariamente a tutti gli altri motori di mia conoscenza):
il motore si raffredda sotto carico
il motore diventa meno rumoroso sotto carico
il motore non consuma corrente quando è fermo, pur essendo collegato
In conclusione, i fenomeni di rilievo rendono questo motore talmente interessante che sono disposto a procedere con un motore costruito ad arte, ed acquistare tutta la strumentazione per verificare anche i fattori che mi interessano di più: la resa è superiore al consumo?


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2008)

Speriamo che non espolda prima che ritorni Fa.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Speriamo che non espolda prima che ritorni Fa.


Intendi Giovanni o il motore??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Mica ci ha collegato il server (spero!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque i risultanti sembrano interessanti e promettenti!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Speriamo che non espolda prima che ritorni Fa.


Io sono già scoppiato se è per questo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2008)

E' cominciata la seconda fase ... sto raccogliendo vecchie batterie ricaricabili al piombo, soprattutto quelli da UPS per computer, a volte anche assieme al convertitore. Inoltre cerco filo di rame smaltato da 0,4 e 0,9 mm di diametro, alcune calamite potenti dello stesso tipo e qualcuno con il tornio e fresa.

Nel frattempo che queste cose più o meno arrivano, sto preparando la documentazione e i discorsi - perché se funziona dovrò anche spiegare molto bene come funziona. Stranamente questo lo so già, ma il problema finora era che non potevo dimostrarlo. Come discorso teorico non ha alcun valore.

L'audience di alcuni vicini è cresciuta e mi sono trovato impegnato diverse volte di spiegare il funzionamento e dimostrare il motorino in funzione.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

E' normale il fatto che io non ci abbia capito una cippa lippa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' normale il fatto che io non ci abbia capito una cippa lippa?


Sì, perché non ho ancora spiegato a cosa servirebbe ...

Posso anticipare che servirebbe a sostituire il petrolio, il gas, ENEL  compagnia, in quanto ogni famiglia potrebbe generare tutta la corrente di cui ha bisogno.

Il progetto non è utile per grossi impianti anche se a livello industriale ci sono alcuni progetti in corso, utilizzando un sistema simile (e questo non è uno scherzo). Il motore Bedini non è addatto per impianti di grosse dimensioni, ossia per la rivendita di energia.


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Aprile 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Sì, perché non ho ancora spiegato a cosa servirebbe ...
> 
> *Posso anticipare che servirebbe a sostituire il petrolio, il gas, ENEL compagnia*, in quanto ogni famiglia potrebbe generare tutta la corrente di cui ha bisogno.
> 
> Il progetto non è utile per grossi impianti anche se a livello industriale ci sono alcuni progetti in corso, utilizzando un sistema simile (e questo non è uno scherzo). Il motore Bedini non è addatto per impianti di grosse dimensioni, ossia per la rivendita di energia.


Cavolo!
Ma questa è una cosa grossa, importante!
In bocca al lupo Giovanni!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Aprile 2008)

Il problema è che se anticipo queste spiegazioni, il progetto va nella direzione sbagliata - viene subito fiutato l'affare, che in realtà c'è, ma per le piccole tasche, e quindi steso un piano di vendita a larga scala.

Si potrebbe anche fare, però chi da i soldi deve avere pazienza. Il motore è brevettato, ma con una terminologia che permette di rifare tutto similmente con una documentazione completamente diversa, che ad oggi dovrebbe essere accettata più facilmente.

Però bisogna anche vedere che in ufficio brevetti non ci lavorano solo genii. Anzi, direi che sono piuttosto scarsi. Qui si sta appliccando la fisica nel suo estremo, sottraendo dall'energia universalmente disponibile una piccolissima porzione, che poi viene trasformata tramite un campo magnetico alterato in movimento. E come tale energia di cui non si è in grado di dare una definizione plausibile, non si può brevettare il sistema, perché richiedesse che l'ufficio brevetti accettasse la definizione incompleta.

Di conseguenza l'utilizzo del sistema è permesso, anche a scopo economico, ma è necessario essere convincenti. Non solo per chi lo vuole, ma soprattutto per chi *non* lo vuole: le grandi aziende petrolifere, e i produttori di energia in genere.


----------

